
On Coffeemakers and Software Development - wweiss1230
https://will-weiss.github.io/development/2017/06/20/on-coffeemakers-and-software-development.html
======
trezm
Interesting take! It might also be worth mentioning the difference between the
all-in-one machine and updates. Chances are an update to the all in one won't
break functionality, whereas if each piece is made by a separate manufacturer,
updates to some pieces might disable or invalidate others. I've seen this
point often made in the react vs angular debate.

